# Ivetittke, for orchestra.



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

It's been a while since I last posted music here. However I'm working on a new piece, and am interested in receiving feedback on a preliminary version which I decided to upload, in order to show my progress to some of my teachers.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

What a "Ivetittke" means? Is it a person's name?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Actually, your guess is good. It's a mix of the surname of 3 composers which influenced me, particularly in this work and the techniques used.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If "Ives" was one of them, I heard it in the strings from the "get go"


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Vasks said:


> If "Ives" was one of them, I heard it in the strings from the "get go"


correct, of course, haha


----------

